# Mini Magnum Ice Creams



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pointless I just end up eating three or four.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so thats the like whole box yea? lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Saw that one coming.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

he knows I L him really

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Saw that one coming.


I posted knowing full well I would get grief.

Don't give it if you can't take it that's my rule of thumb.

No Jessica it's actually a box of 12. I can hear them calling me.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol eat all 12 in 1 sitting I DOUBLE DARE YOU!

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Friday night ADI weekend


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Friday night ADI weekend


Nah Andrew they would melt on the way down *

*Im lying Neil would have 4 and I would devour 8 on the drive down.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Pointless I just end up eating three or four.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I bloody knew they wouldn't last long !!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw that one coming.
> ...


They are saying email
Eeeeeeeeeat me eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat me.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless I just end up eating three or four.....
> ...


You know it.....

The white ones will last the longest and that might be Tuesday at a push......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bellys gona get ya!

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Had the leftover cakes yet ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

neilc said:


> Had the leftover cakes yet ?


what sort of cakes?

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Had the leftover cakes yet ?
> ...


Big Polish ones and yes just finished one 

Only got one left now.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sharing's caring you know that right....

oh and you never got back to me about what we spoke about

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> sharing's caring you know that right....
> 
> oh and you never got back to me about what we spoke about
> 
> ...


Still waiting on an answer from his bloody brother (tomorrow)

I will take pic of cake just for you they are GORGEOUS


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

They are big :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> They are big :wink:


Apfelstreusel


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> They are big :wink:


ooooo I love a big cake

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ooooo I love a big cake
> J
> xx


 Me too!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

umm.....dont really want to know whats in your night time dvd collection lol

J
xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > ooooo I love a big cake
> ...


Now thats a cake id have for breakkie lunch & dinner skeeee


----------

